# New Bowhunter needing tips



## marekmh (Jul 12, 2012)

Headed on an elk hunt to Taos in late september. Supposed to be a guided hunt, but I was just looking to get a few pointers on what all i should bring, and any preferences on camo for that area.
TIA


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

I wouldn't be too worried about camo. If anything go with lighter green and tan colors. Practice shooting long shots. 70 yds if you can. At the least it will improve your accuracy. You could very well have some long shots, especially if it's a spot and stalk hunt. 
Get some good boots and break them in before you go on your trip. 
Bring layers of clothes. September can have cold nights and hot days . You should already have been on an exercise program. Lastly, ask your outfitter. Most guides have a recommended supply list. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

*Elk Hunt*



Squid94 said:


> I wouldn't be too worried about camo. If anything go with lighter green and tan colors. Practice shooting long shots. 70 yds if you can. At the least it will improve your accuracy. You could very well have some long shots, especially if it's a spot and stalk hunt.
> Get some good boots and break them in before you go on your trip.
> Bring layers of clothes. September can have cold nights and hot days . You should already have been on an exercise program. Lastly, ask your outfitter. Most guides have a recommended supply list.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted.


Not sure the altitudes your hunting but highly recommend making sure you have great boots that fit right. They'll need a little room in them as your feet will swell if you're walking alot. Have a good backpack with some food bars and water. Always have matches (i've had nights that i didn't make back to camp until 2:00 a.m. and the nights can get cold). Shoot a lot and take a backup bow with you.

Good luck

SKelly


----------



## Law Dawg (Mar 18, 2013)

*Boots*

Good Boots that are broken in, bring lots of good socks that will wick away sweat from your skin, carry some extra socks in your back pack. Sometimes I change socks 2-3 times a day depending on weather and walking distance and a great pair of LUNGS. If you have those 3 everything else that pops up is secondary.


----------



## chief1008 (Sep 20, 2011)

The altitude around Taos will be a challenge. Drink lots of water, it will help you acclimate to the altitude . Wear layered clothing. The temperature changes throughout the day can be significant. Drink lots of water. Camo not so important for elk, practice drawing your bow from both standing and kneeling, and in as smooth and motionless manner as possible. Drink lots of water. That area is absolutely beautiful. Good well broken in boots and socks can't be emphasized enough. Good luck and be safe.


----------

